# Is linux a crime?



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 27, 2009)

havea read

http://education.zdnet.com/?p=2412&tag=nl.e623


----------



## crtecha (Apr 27, 2009)

I remember this article


----------



## MRCL (Apr 27, 2009)

Hackers in movies always type extremely fast on text based OS' with white (or sometimes even green (more criminal)) font on black screen. And movies are always right.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (May 29, 2009)

Its OK, My command prompt is green and black.

you're all doomed, regardless though.


----------



## xfire (May 30, 2009)

I'm doomed


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (May 30, 2009)

h4xx0rz


----------



## xfire (May 30, 2009)

I (4n h45 H4x!!!!


----------



## Munki (May 30, 2009)

ROFL, When people say "Nothing in this world is free" Obviously, this now applies to Linux as well.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 18, 2010)

I am a proud degenerate waving my Linux flag in MicroShaft's ugly mug and digging up his flower garden to feed to hungry dogs.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Mar 18, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I am a proud degenerate waving my Linux flag in MicroShaft's ugly mug and digging up his flower garden to feed to hungry dogs.



Are you also proud that you reply to threads that are a year old?


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 18, 2010)

In Mother Russia, Linux uses you!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 18, 2010)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Are you also proud that you reply to threads that are a year old?



Yeah, i just came across it. I feel that if I came across it, others will too. you responded even though you were most likely subscribed to it.


----------



## extrasalty (Mar 18, 2010)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Are you also proud that you reply to threads that are a year old?



Over here it's 3/18/2009, so this is indeed a peek in the future


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Mar 18, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Yeah, i just came across it. I feel that if I came across it, others will too. you responded even though you were most likely subscribed to it.



I responded because the thread pops up at the latest post overview, and then I thought wtf, this has been posted before, it's old. Then I looked at the date and you know the rest of the story.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 18, 2010)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> I responded because the thread pops up at the latest post overview, and then I thought wtf, this has been posted before, it's old. Then I looked at the date and you know the rest of the story.



IC I am insomniac I look for new things to read.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 18, 2010)

Hmmm, we'd best be careful... DOS is illegal too, from the sounds of it. and CMD prompts.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Mar 18, 2010)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I look for new things to read.



May I recommend Bhagavad Gita?


----------



## hat (Mar 18, 2010)

trolled


----------



## AsRock (Mar 18, 2010)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Are you also proud that you reply to threads that are a year old?



Well one thing for sure we know he searches the forum unlike some.


----------



## Zedicus (Mar 18, 2010)

for the typical bored insomniac
www.manbottle.com
a lifetime of useless entertainment.


----------



## $immond$ (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 22, 2010)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> May I recommend Bhagavad Gita?



Sorry I cant read Sanskrit


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 22, 2010)

$immond$ said:


> [url]http://www.motifake.com/image/demotivational-poster/0909/guilty-life-time-linux-os-pc-microsoft-bad-fault-irony-fun-u-demotivational-poster-1253382772.jpg[/url]


----------

